# Rare Frogs



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I was wondering since they are never available how much some of the more rare frogs go for. Here is a list of a couple I thought of but I am sure someone can add to this list.
D.lehmani
D.granuliferus
D.pumilio blue jeans
E.silverstonei
D.speciosus
D.mysteriosus
D.histrionicus

I geuss if they ever became available what would the current market value be. I would imagine they all would be in the $300 to $600 range but I dont really know, hence the question. This is meant to be more of a fun topic then anything else. I know the histos and blues jeans were coming like mad years ago and would have probably been around $30 to buy.
Jason


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Well seeing that some of the rare pumilio morphs (loma partida, colons, etc) go for around $350 I would have to say most of the below frogs that are legal would go for more. I think Sean Stewart has a price for silverstonei, somewhere around $150-$200 (too lazy to check the site right now).


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

This should give you some answers of what things go for in Europe. Obviously the price would increase here just due to supply and demand, but the only real (not guessing) numbers you may see for awhile. 
1.1 Siquirres (blackjeans) about $350
1.0 Vicentei about $250
0.0.2 Darklands about $150 each
Mysteriosus... $135

Obviously things are much cheaper over there due to supply. If it were possible to get mysteriosus here, they would be much pricier, but not a reality right now. I know through the grapevine of a person that had thought about selling some speciosus offspring (supposedly the parents were the only ones in the US), and he was going to ask $750 each but decided to keep em. I have heard that histo pairs go for about $1300 in Europe, so expect much more over here. BJs are kinda hard... I have heard 400-500 but have also heard $650, so who knows. Grannies... no idea, but lehmanni can be had for the cheap price of an arm, a leg, and your *2* first born children!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Yeah right, put me down for 20 :lol:
> Jason


as funny as it might seem, 20 isn't that far fetched. The vendor I saw selling them overseas had 0.0.15 listed... :?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Import license here I come :lol: . Just kidding.
Jason


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

A Histi was recently offered in the U.S. for $700.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Can I remind people not to post pictures that do not belong to them. 

Thanks


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

I recently came across a beautiful blue jeans female for just a bit more than a basti.... I can't believe I didn't snag her now that I think about it


----------



## Fidel (May 11, 2007)

I wish I had a collection licence, I saw about a million grannies while I was in Costa Rica last month.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

what you probably saw was a man creek mislabled as a blue jeans.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

It was no man creek... It was from and labeled by a pretty well known guy on here. I just didn't need it for any projects at the time.... Although looking back on it I still kind of wish I had bought her. Gorgeous frog.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

to my knowledge there hasn't been any true blue jeans for sale in the u.s. for quite a long time. if they were there were very few.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

It was a WC from the original imports if I remember correctly... I know FOR SURE it is was a BJ. It was neat to actually see one...


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

This is a bit off-topic, but I've been curious for a long time. With the rare frogs we've got in the hobby, what degree of success are we having with them in the US? There's a number of blue jeans and a few histrionicus and granuliferus, but are the keepers with these animals ending up with offspring that are breeding in return? Or are we exclusively winding up with frogs that don't make it past six months, a year, etc?

I hope we're having some success; it's exciting to read about Aaron's granuliferus clutches, or hearing about someone producing blue jean froglets. Especially interesting are things like Rob Melancon's surrogate studies and new techniques, etc, that might overcome the problems we've had in the hobby. But these events are few and far inbetween; is it because success is really not being had, or because people just don't want to talk about them to avoid over-eager enthusiasts burying them in e-mails?

It's just nice to think that when I got into the hobby, Darkland owners rarely talked about their frogs, and as far as anyone knew, the frogs were pretty rare. Now, while I wouldn't yet want to pay for one, I could probably obtain some if I really needed to, and that's a nice feeling. Will this ever happen with blue jeans or histrionicus, etc? Or will all the remaining frogs be dead in a few years, having reached old age?

Basically, what I'm trying to as is "Where's the hobby going to be ten years from now?"


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

When Bue Jeans were imported 10+ years ago supposedly they were selling for $20-30 a piece. Although, this was before I was really involved in the hobby. But, I do know that many of the blue jeans came in, in pretty bad shape. Many had parasites, viruses, etc. and didn't live long or breed well as a result. Also, I imagine the information on breeding the frogs and caring for them was not as accesible as it is now. The last time I saw blue jeans for sale was about 6 years ago on frognet. They were selling for $500 for two females. I knew the person who bought them and they actually turned out to be a pair. 
There are people out their still breeding blue jeans, histos, and lehmani, but just like someone mentioned they don't want bombarded with emails. Some of these people are older froggers who probably don't even know much about dendroboard.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I know of one for sure that is succesfully breeding BJ's, so it is not completely far fetched to think this person is not the only one....


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

About a year and half ago a local pet shop had two blue jeans selling at 125 dollars a piece. I wasn't really into pumilio so much but by the time I found out how rare they were they were gone


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

schegini14 said:


> About a year and half ago a local pet shop had two blue jeans selling at 125 dollars a piece. I wasn't really into pumilio so much but by the time I found out how rare they were they were gone


Are you sure they were BJs? They could have been Man creeks.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Like stated, they were most likely not Blue Jeans but Man Creeks. Also, why did it matter that they were rare? If you didn't like them then why would you buy them... just because they are rare? I think that is a major problem with the hobby. People just need to work with animals they really like. Btw - this isn't really directed at any individual and is something that just bugs me about the hobby in general.


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

jbeetle said:


> Like stated, they were most likely not Blue Jeans but Man Creeks. Also, why did it matter that they were rare? If you didn't like them then why would you buy them... just because they are rare? I think that is a major problem with the hobby. People just need to work with animals they really like. Btw - this isn't really directed at any individual and is something that just bugs me about the hobby in general.


At the time I was not really into that many thumbs also. They just grew on me the more times I saw them in person or in the beautiful photos you see here on the board. Now, my collection consists mainly of thumbs. Are you telling me that you have never bought something you initially didn't like at first? Every frog I purchase I whole heartly want to work with. Isn't that the ideal? It was not a man creek. It was a blue jean.


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

schegini14 said:


> It was a blue jean.


Just because it had a red body and blue legs doesn't mean it was a blue jeans, You would be surprised at all the variations of cristo's that have solid red backs and blue legs. As you stated, you weren't very expeirienced at the time and you probably couldn't tell the dif. I'm not saying I could either but TRUE blue jeans are very rare in the hobby.

Justin


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is a good example of a MC that looks kind of like a BJ, NOT MY PICTURE, BELONGS TO STACE( sbreland) ON THIS BOARD.








[/quote]


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

nitsuj said:


> schegini14 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a blue jean.
> ...


I never stated I was inexperienced. I have seen man creeks alot. It was not a man creek. The frogs for sale looked more like the recent photos in from the costa rica trip in the members frogs section. I saw them with my own two eyes!!! I really don't know why people are trying to disagree with me. They actually resembled the 5th and 6th frogs in the third post of the costa rica trip.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

schegini14 said:


> Are you telling me that you have never bought something you initially didn't like at first?


Yes, I am pretty much telling you that. I can't think of a frog I bought that I didn't like before buying them. New and rare frogs do have their appeal, but the way you posted it before just reminded me of how I see people buy frogs just cause they are rare and not because they truely like them. Like I said, it wasn't really directed at you so please don't get offended.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

nitsuj said:


> Here is a good example of a MC that looks kind of like a BJ, NOT MY PICTURE, BELONGS TO STACE( sbreland) ON THIS BOARD.


[/quote]

Personally, to me my pic of the man creek looks nothing like a BJ. BJs are more metallic in their coloration to the point that they look like they have metal fleck in their color. To me most if not all Man Creeks and Cristos have a "flatter" appearance to their color, which is why the BJ is so much more highly prized (aside from the rarity) than the Man Creeks


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

To the untrained/begginer eye all you look for is red body and blue legs to call it a BJ, this is the point I was trying to make,

Justin


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh and schegini14, I wasn't saying that you were in expeirienced, maybe just with pums. BTW pumilio dont go under the thumbnail category.

Justin


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

sbreland said:


> nitsuj said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a good example of a MC that looks kind of like a BJ, NOT MY PICTURE, BELONGS TO STACE( sbreland) ON THIS BOARD.


Personally, to me my pic of the man creek looks nothing like a BJ. BJs are more metallic in their coloration to the point that they look like they have metal fleck in their color. To me most if not all Man Creeks and Cristos have a "flatter" appearance to their color, which is why the BJ is so much more highly prized (aside from the rarity) than the Man Creeks[/quote]

Yeah, I know... That's why I said "kind of like"


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Well I am trying to tell you guys it was a Blue Jean and thats the end of this.


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

Alright, sorry


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Can we get back on the topic now. :lol: 
Jason


----------

